

Ask HN: Questions about iOS Freelancing - AppsAndiOS

Hi HN, I have been developing for iOS for a few months and have recently released an app that is fairly simple, but shows well-rounded iOS development skills. I have someone that would like me to develop an app for them, but neither he nor I have any experience with freelancing. I am mostly aware of what is fair as far as pricing goes, but I have a few other questions.<p>Side note: After this client, I plan on continuing as a freelancer. I am a student now and I want to freelance and work on my own side projects while working towards my degree in Comp. Sci.<p>Do I need to establish a business, and if so, what kind?
What should I know/be aware of in terms of taxes?
In terms of an iOS Developer Account, how would I go about setting one up for my client and publishing the application through his account?
Obviously, when I start building an app, the source code is automatically copyrighted in my name; should I just change the name?
How much should I charge as a 'beginner'?<p>In general, I am just looking for what I need to get started.<p>Also, any advice, guides, or blog posts for someone that is just starting out as an iOS freelancer are greatly appreciated.
======
michaelpinto
Talk to an accountant: My understanding is that in most places you don't need
an incorporated business, but that isn't the case everywhere.

In terms of publishing that depends on who your client is: An established
client may already have an account with Apple while a first time publisher may
not. In fact some of your work might be to set that up for a new client. And
in terms of copyright that would depend on your relationship with the client.

~~~
AppsAndiOS
All right, thanks. It seems that the entire task isn't formatted as strictly
as I expected.

~~~
michaelpinto
You're really in the service business when you're a freelancer, otherwise
you're just a pair of hands. So your greatest value is when you aren't giving
cookie cutter service.

------
Zeeshank
Side note: if you are planning on continuing your career in freelancing for
now then please contact me at 610198@gmail.com. I am currently looking for an
iOS developer.

Thanks

